# Hummingbird 597 hd di and navionics



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 597 and for Christmas I got a navionics card.. I inserted the ad card and nothing changed on my hummingbird unit.. I wasn't sure if I need to download somthing on it before I use it or what.. Or did my family member who got this for me get ripped off?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Which Navionics card did you get? Did you check to see if it's compatible with your unit. Not all cards are. Also check your owners manual to see if it has to be set in your navigation menu.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Also you should go to Navionics.com to register the card. You will get the latest updates.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It just says navionics updates..


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

They got you the update card which you can only download updates on. You use that in conjunction with the Navionics+ Card. You need to run both cards at once, your unit needs to have two sd slots, which will overlay the latest updates to the Navionics+.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok thanks that means it won't work. It only has one sd slot.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Right. I have the same unit and run navionics hot maps premium and it is very good in my opinion. I update it every couple months.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually when you register that card you will insert your old card to activate the new updates card and it works solely as its own card you download what you want on it same as a Navionics plus cars just with the updates you need and old card or compeditor card to activate the update chip but once down loaded from internet you only need the update chip in your unit to make it work no other chip.


----------

